# Red Phantom tank project



## 2jakes (Mar 25, 2013)

This is the tank that I will be using on my Red Phantom project.





 I like the look of this vintage Red tank which I hope to do with
 mine.




 I used a chemical stripper to remove the old paint.




  Afterwards with soap & water to remove any residue of the chemical.



 If the water beads after rinsing, I continue washing until there is hardly 
 any water beads. This means most of the chemical is removed.



 I leave in the sun to dry overnight.



 As was suggested by *krankrate & Rivnut*, I will be painting the  tank
 in similar style close to the rest of the bike. I believe the key is the underpainting
 of base silver & light coat of red to show wear of vintage.
 I have had success with using distilled vinegar & copper to age metal. Here is an
 extreme example...new chrome to older chrome...( on chrome I had to buff out
 the top shine to a dull finish before applying .



_Caution: I live in an area where I do this process outdoors with safety equipment. _


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 26, 2013)

Copper?  How do you apply copper?  I can understand soaking in vinegar but not clearing how to use the copper.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 26, 2013)

*Red Phantom*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Copper?  How do you apply copper?  I can understand soaking in vinegar but not clearing how to use the copper.




Sorry for the confusion. There are two process that I have used. The first is the vinegar/bleach/steel
wool process. The second which works faster on metal is the combo of muriatic acid/copper wire.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 26, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Sorry for the confusion. There are two process that I have used. The first is the vinegar/bleach/steel
> wool process. The second which works faster on metal is the combo of muriatic acid/copper wire.




Please explain this process in detail.......!

Thank you.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 26, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Please explain this process in detail.......!
> 
> Thank you.




I must respectfully decline to give details in this forum.
The ingredients are very toxic & the copper combination is poisonous
as well. Extreme care & safety equipment is vital.
There are many young members that may not fully appreciate or
know how to handle the materials safely. 
I apologize & hope you can understand .
 Thank You.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay...now people will experiment with acid and copper instead of having any instruction on how to do what you're doing safely!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yay...now people will experiment with acid and copper instead of having any instruction on how to do what you're doing safely!




What people will experiment with is their own business.
There are qualified sources that can offer safe instructions on the web.
I'm not qualified to give anyone instructions.
Certainly not on the Cabe forum. 
I only make this reply to you because I would hope you would understand.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2013)

I restore Victorian windows and doors and use a lot of paint remover. The type shown in your picture is very weak and slow. I use a stripper made by Greens in Richmond Ca. It is far better than Jasco or any other stripper. They make a paste type which works well on vertical surfaces, and a liquid type which you can soak hardware in. For clean up, I use lacquer thinner. Wear thick rubber gloves that are made for stripping. Do not let a single drop touch any of your skin. Do it in a well ventilated area and follow the directions on the can.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I restore Victorian windows and doors and use a lot of paint remover. The type shown in your picture is very weak and slow. I use a stripper made by Greens in Richmond Ca. It is far better than Jasco or any other stripper. They make a paste type which works well on vertical surfaces, and a liquid type which you can soak hardware in. For clean up, I use lacquer thinner. Wear thick rubber gloves that are made for stripping. Do not let a single drop touch any of your skin. Do it in a well ventilated area and follow the directions on the can.




Thanks for the info.
I used this paint remover because it is " weak & slow". That is how I was able to remove the
top layer of bad paint job on the Red Phantom & still salvage the original underneath. 
As far as the tanks...I used this same remover to completely remove the paint. I'm in no
rush when it comes to doing this.
As far as the aging metal process, perhaps you may enlighten those that would like to know
 more about it. What ever works for you... Good Luck to you.


----------

